# xd on tv Thursday 11-30-2006



## Wheels (Oct 9, 2006)

The outdoor channel on dish network is going to hightlight the xd 45!! My dish is programmed to watch this one!


----------



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

What day and time?


----------



## Wheels (Oct 9, 2006)

*11-30-2006 at 7:00 pm*

7:00 pm i think. check your local listings.


----------

